# faded screen on my lcd



## tomb85 (May 21, 2011)

i have a sony bravia and the is a line about 5 inches from the bottom and from it to the bottom is faded weird you can still see the picture that it is supposed to have but it is in from of it does anyone know what that is or how to fix it


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Show us a picture of the TV turned on.

Do you see this stripe with all sources (cable TV, DVD player, etc.)? Do you see this stripe with all inputs (video 1, video 2, etc.), connect the DVD player via yellow video jacks, via S-video jacks, and via green video jacks for a few minutes each to test different input jacks.

Did the sun shine into the room and day after day hit the bottom of the screen, bleaching it?

Can you see that 5 inch stripe on the screen when the TV is turned off? Turned off while you shine a flashlight at the screen?

Is it overall faded or is it discolored? One of the primary colors (red, blue, or green) can fail affecting some but not all colors you see on the screen.

Can you make large patches of the screen into any solid color of your choice? (This is quite easy if you can connect a computer to the TV using a VGA jack and run a paint program (e.g. pbrush.exe). Use a magnifying glass and describe the appearance of the screen above and below the line.


----------

